# My heart told me to do it.



## Saltblood (Apr 2, 2014)

I went fishing with my wife today at a local spot and the fishing was slow. I sat there with her watching other people fish around us and that's when I saw him. This young boy fishing with a plastic bottle wrapped in fishing line attached to a lead sinker. Over and over he will throw the line into water. That's when this idea at of no were hit me, give him your fishing rod. I couldn't explain it I had that's clear message that I should come up to him and give him my fishing rod, so I did. I asked him if he had a pole he said no and I told him this is my first fishing pole and I've caught a lot of fish on it, and it works great, you can have it. I shook his hand and off I went to return to my wife's side. His mother later approached me and said thank you, his been wanting a fishing pole so bad and told me 'mom today is my lucky day'. I encourage any one reading this to follow your heart and you willl be surprised the joy it will bring you and others.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Saltblood said:


> I went fishing with my wife today at a local spot and the fishing was slow. I sat there with her watching other people fish around us and that's when I saw him. This young boy fishing with a plastic bottle wrapped in fishing line attached to a lead sinker. Over and over he will throw the line into water. That's when this idea at of no were hit me, give him your fishing rod. I couldn't explain it I had that's clear message that I should come up to him and give him my fishing rod, so I did. I asked him if he had a pole he said no and I told him this is my first fishing pole and I've caught a lot of fish on it, and it works great, you can have it. I shook his hand and off I went to return to my wife's side. His mother later approached me and said thank you, his been wanting a fishing pole so bad and told me 'mom today is my lucky day'. I encourage any one reading this to follow your heart and you willl be surprised the joy it will bring you and others.


Respect


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome story you done good welcome to 2cool.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Guess I could of replied instead of quoted! Much respect for that caring & positive gesture. Some are fortunate and most aren't, the ones who aren't need more willing individuals who wanna make an impact.


----------



## Drum (May 9, 2013)

Classy move, I bet that kid will never forget it.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Well Done Sir!


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Much respect that kid will never forget what you did for him all he needs now is some Chicken boys


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

WITH MUCH RESPECT, Kindness and a good heart go along way with people.


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

A very big green and a tip of my hat to to sir!
Have a blessed day!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

You're a true man and outdoorsman. This is how you pass what we love along. Green.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

It feels good doesn't it? You made a VERY positive influence to the young man! Great Job!


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

God bless you for listening to the Holy Spirit. That was a blessing to both the young man and his mother.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Great work


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Great thing to do.

Be nice if there was a place or person that we could donate all our old fishing gear that just sits in the garage waiting to go back into service (and never will).

How much gear do you have left over from the old days and young kids that just sits as junk that could be recycled to a young kid or person that wants to start fishing?


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir. Thumbs up for you.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

:brew2:


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

You my friend are a good man.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Court said:


> You my friend are a good man.


X2, great story to start my day, thanks!


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

I am sure that is something that young man will never forget. Thanks for posting this as a reminder of positive things we all can do.


----------



## Redfishchaser (May 26, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

You done good bro... May have changed that boys life forever.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Herb Burnwell said:


> You done good bro... May have changed that boys life forever.


^^^^THIS^^^^


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

solid


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

@saltblood-- i read a lot of B.S. on this site. it is very refreshing to see someone paying it forward and to a young man nonetheless. Im sure your wife was very proud!


----------



## mbr9935 (Sep 3, 2012)

You will be rewarded down the road for that one....


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

That was an awesome move! 
May God bless you for being obedient to His will.
You may not never know how you may have change that little boys' life and thought process. One good deed will only carry over to another.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

What a inspiring story.. You sir are one class act. That is something the kid and you and your wife will remember for a lifetime.. Cudos !!!!


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

fit4ag said:


> That was an awesome move!
> *May God bless you for being obedient to His will.*
> You may not never know how you may have change that little boys' life and thought process. One good deed will only carry over to another.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Well Done!*

Your heart is good! Selfless acts like this remind me how to be a better man.

May God Bless You


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Acts 20:35 â€œThere is more happiness in giving than there is in receiving.â€

I am sure you felt this. What an unselfish act of kindness. If more people had this kind of attitude, the world would be a better place. Thank you for helping out a young boy. I am sure he will never forget it.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Good on you, Sir. That was a nice and selfless gesture, which I'm sure the boy (and his mother) truly appreciate.


----------



## Saltblood (Apr 2, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for the positive comments. My wife was really proud and after that chat with his Mom I knew I had done the right thing. That fishing rod will bring him more joy then it will of ever brought me,please find a way in yourself to pass a good gesture to others.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Great deal!!

Sometimes, we overlook alot of things and don't listen to "the voice". We also take things for granted, it's the small things we have that can make a huge difference in others lives.

My boss here @ work often tells us, u have to learn how to divide before you can multiply, in other words, pay it forward and help people in need out so that blessings continue to flow......


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

JimD said:


> Great thing to do.
> 
> Be nice if there was a place or person that we could donate all our old fishing gear that just sits in the garage waiting to go back into service (and never will).
> 
> How much gear do you have left over from the old days and young kids that just sits as junk that could be recycled to a young kid or person that wants to start fishing?


I volunteered to host a "fishing camp" for a 4-H club several years ago, which taught kids the very basics of fishing. My first hurdle was finding donations of fishing rods/reels. I'm sure you can find a local 4-H club, YMCA, etc that will take fishing rods for youth.

Saltblood - well done sir, much respect.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You earned a few 'stars in your crown' for sure...

Bible says you shall be returned ten fold.. Better make a little room in your rod rack..

Amazing how often that 'ten fold' works.....at least in my experience


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That's awesome! Way to go.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome! Green to you!


----------



## seawolfe (Feb 18, 2013)

Great example to all of us!


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well done!!


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

WOW, selflessly awesome!!! Good stuff! May the next rod you throw out get you a good fight!!!


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Man*



Saltblood said:


> I went fishing with my wife today at a local spot and the fishing was slow. I sat there with her watching other people fish around us and that's when I saw him. This young boy fishing with a plastic bottle wrapped in fishing line attached to a lead sinker. Over and over he will throw the line into water. That's when this idea at of no were hit me, give him your fishing rod. I couldn't explain it I had that's clear message that I should come up to him and give him my fishing rod, so I did. I asked him if he had a pole he said no and I told him this is my first fishing pole and I've caught a lot of fish on it, and it works great, you can have it. I shook his hand and off I went to return to my wife's side. His mother later approached me and said thank you, his been wanting a fishing pole so bad and told me 'mom today is my lucky day'. I encourage any one reading this to follow your heart and you willl be surprised the joy it will bring you and others.


 What an awesome gesture!!! I saw a boy the other day doing the same thing. I am ticked that I didn't go give him a rod and reel. If I see him there again I am going to do that. You da man!!!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Good Job!! I have done it too makes you feel great--I have been texting a young man this Am that I gave some equipment to about 5 years ago--he is now 19 and on his way to SPI today--he is so fired up about getting to fish in Salt Water--he has seen all of our PICS -and is going to fish for 5 days! cannot wait to see his PICs this week--will post them here..


----------



## EliteBoatStorage (Nov 3, 2013)

Very well Done! God Bless You.


----------



## Ebbtide2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

The Good Lord works in mysterious ways.Thank you for listening to that "out of nowhere idea".Very noble thing you did.You made that young mans day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

I love this. Thank you and bless you for your kindness. I don't know this boy's situation, but a man stepped into his life that day. He might not have ever known how that felt before (reflecting on my own experience). There is so much cynicism, bitterness and divisiveness in our culture today. Simple acts of kindness, respect and love are powerful tools. 
I am not much of a holy roller, but your note reminds me of Hebrews 13:2 "Do not forget to show hospitality to strangers, for by so doing some people have shown hospitality to angels without knowing it."

Have a wonderful day, brother. Peace be with you.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

One of the best posts I've read on here. Good to hear that you didn't miss the opportunity to bless that young man.


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

and Amen! acting on the words written in red brings life...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Might be a good idea to keep a new R&R combo around in case the opportunity comes around. I think I will...


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

It's acts like these that I don't do enough. I've been truly blessed and i'm sure your post will serve to remind me to help those less fortunate. Green to you!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Hats off to you sir. Pm sent.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

Herb Burnwell said:


> You done good bro... May have changed that boys life forever.


I am sure you will never forget that handshake and the look on his face.

*Great work ! Best fishing report i've read on 2cool yet! *:cheers:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

reelfast said:


> I am sure you will never forget that handshake and the look on his face.
> 
> *Great work ! Best fishing report i've read on 2cool yet! *:cheers:


Couldn't have said it any better than that.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Random acts of Kindness! You did a great thing for him.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

that feeling was the Holy Spirit and He repays that kind of kindness pressed down and rolling over

Bravo for listening . . . .


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

reelfast said:


> I am sure you will never forget that handshake and the look on his face.
> 
> *Great work ! Best fishing report i've read on 2cool yet! *:cheers:


Agree and agree! Well done!


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Priceless, I remember receiving things many years ago totally unexpected from the kindness of ones heart, an act this young lad will remember forever. You did good.

Pods


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

Very good. Well done sir.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Great job and there's a good chance this young boy will help out a stranger when he is older.


----------



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

That my man, will leave a lasting impression on the boys life and family. Not a lot of people like you any more. Thank YOU!


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Lonestar cards can't buy you a rod and reel?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

going_deep said:


> Lonestar cards can't buy you a rod and reel?


One n every crowd


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice, very very nice.


----------



## makoman72 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hats off my friend, we all need to get more kids out fishing and hunting. And off video games


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Big green to you! God bless you.


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

That's an awesome story..... good man.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, I was going to say this is the first time I'd seen a post where there were no detractors but as usual we have one jack hole in the group.

Good work Sir, you're the kind of guy a lot of us would like to be. Hats off to ya and know that kid will remember you for your selflessness.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

You are " THE MAN"! Great story.


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (Jul 23, 2014)

Gratitude...you have it. 

Much respect.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Very cool! Wtg!!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Great job, way to pay it forward!! It will come back to you in the end!!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Green brother!


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

going_deep said:


> Lonestar cards can't buy you a rod and reel?


First off...Awesome deed and now ull get that good Feeling everytime u see a young kid fishin.

To going deep...change ur handle name to "going_deep_into hell". Prik


----------



## Catch-N-Release (Feb 25, 2011)

*The world needs more of*

If the world could learn from simple kindness we would not have the issues that we have. Thanks for being a caring person.

God save us all.
:texasflag


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

JimD said:


> Great thing to do.
> 
> Be nice if there was a place or person that we could donate all our old fishing gear that just sits in the garage waiting to go back into service (and never will).
> 
> How much gear do you have left over from the old days and young kids that just sits as junk that could be recycled to a young kid or person that wants to start fishing?


 there is a Boys Home in Morgans Point just east of La Porte that will take fishing gear


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

robolivar said:


> First off...Awesome deed and now ull get that good Feeling everytime u see a young kid fishin.
> 
> To going deep...change ur handle name to "going_deep_into hell". Prik


Mad bro?


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Hats off! Good deed!


----------



## Blackdog317 (May 25, 2010)

Awesome! He will never forget that day. Great example of generosity.


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

sure does feel good to help others. give this man some rep!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Over 50 years ago,me and my twin brother were setting on the river bank fishing and just shooting the bull,when an old lady walked up and started quizzing us about who we were,where we lived,and if we were catching anything.The last thing she said was,"she never seen boys that loved fishing not grow up to be good men".Every now and then I remember that day and hope I didn't prove her wrong her.Some good deeds or kind words last a lifetime.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Right on. That boy will never forget that day or you.

Goin deep. Bad timing and situation.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Good post and greenie sent. Kids remember that generosity, later in life. Years ago I had to fish handlines for a while one autumn, after my Mitchell 320 outfit was yanked of the seawall. I learned to catch redfish with spools of line around there and inside the marina, didn't even know I should cast using a bottle. By Christmas i got a new fishing rod, so I was back in business. If I ever left it.


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

That's a good thing you did. I don't believe in karma but I think that kid will remember what you did and at the least it will pop into his mind to help other people. I remember when I was first getting into wade fishing a friendly guy showed me the ropes and even let me in on some of his spots. He didn't have to do that and I'll always remember that. So when people want help, it always runs through my head to help them out and I try to do my best to help them - I don't think I would have before. Also you just feel better about yourself and at the end of the day that's all we have - love. All the money, cars, boats, fishing reels, etc. won't make you as happy as doing stuff like that will - and also that kid so it's twofold. Good job.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

monkeyman1 said:


> Might be a good idea to keep a new R&R combo around in case the opportunity comes around. I think I will...


You guys have blessed me to read this. The above brother suggested what I was thinking. The big surf rods and the open-faced bait casters I use may not be a blessing to a young boy or girl, but a nice spinning rod and reel combo - AWESOME idea! Loaded with 15-17 lb. mono; even a small plastic box of hooks and weights.

Likely I'd drive around all morning looking for that dear child and not wet a line until I found someone to give the rig to. WONDERFUL idea!

Really liked the reference to the earlier Hebrews passage. Even more so, Matthew 4:19 Jesus saying "Follow Me, and I will make you fishers of men."

Now I've got another reason to head to Academy....


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good for you! If we had less greed in this would it would be a better place! When I fish the lights in east bay somenights ill have a livewell full to the top with fish I always give them to a family fishing on the dike on my way home! Their eyes light up like they caught all the fish their selves! Gives me that worm feeling inside driving home knowing I have helped feed and turned their fishing trip into something differ ent!!!


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

going_deep said:


> Lonestar cards can't buy you a rod and reel?


Wow. I'd rethink your position.

OP, what a tremendous act of kindness. Props!


----------



## BellaireTX (Dec 11, 2012)

I tip my cap to you for your kind gesture. Paying it forward always pays dividends.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice deed an story ...thx


----------

